# ice scraper



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

http://www.mv.com/ipusers/lsg/Humor/statoil.wmv


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

i did see it coming but still :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> i did see it coming but still :lol: :lol: :lol:


I was wondering how he managed to clear it that fast.... :roll:


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

Fantastic :lol: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Nice one


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I hate it when that happens


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

That will be a bit like me the other day in the car park then.

Walked up to a Ming BLue A4 Avant and stood there pressing the unlock button on my key a couple of times before I looked down at the number plate and realised it wasn't my car. 

I then nonchalantly strolled off in the direction of my car.


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

Havn't done it yet but I could see myself doing that one day! :lol:


----------

